# Anything to look out for when buying a used Trolling Motor?



## bAcKpAiN (Oct 29, 2008)

I found a used Minn Kota 42" shaft 40lb All-Terrain Trolling motor for 100$

It is hoever on craigslist. Seller claims that it was lightly used for the four years he has owned it (came on a boat he bought).
It is exactly what I am looking for, one with enough juice to pull my little tin can, but not so much to kill my battery in a hurry, or force me to buy another battery. The price itself seems right. [-o<


----------



## russ010 (Oct 29, 2008)

I would just look at the cosmetic condition - you can tell how well they used it and took care of it. The other thing I would check would be to make sure all gears work, and they actually change speeds when you change from 1-2 for example.

Sounds like a good deal - I bought the same one you are referring to 2 years ago and didn't use it very much. I just brought it out of my barn, dusted it off and luckily it still works!


----------



## ben2go (Oct 29, 2008)

The armature in my TM is bad and here is how you can tell if the motor has ever took a hard hit and damaged the internals.Hold the motor case and slowly push the prop in.If the back of the prop rubs the motor case the armature may have been knocked out of place on the shaft.Another way is to pull the prop out and rotate it.It should be fairly easy to turn with a faint clicking.If it's loud, and takes more than a pinky to turn it, the prop may have taken a hit and pushed the armature into the brushes.This was the symptoms my motor was having and it wouldn't run.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Oct 30, 2008)

I am supposed to go look at/buy it tomorrow evening. Would it be in bad taste to bring a battery and check it out? If so will I damage it to try it dry for a minute or two?


----------



## Bubba (Oct 30, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> I am supposed to go look at/buy it tomorrow evening. Would it be in bad taste to bring a battery and check it out? If so will I damage it to try it dry for a minute or two?



You wouldn't buy a car without making sure it ran first would ya? Same concept.... :lol: At least the way I see it.... And there shouldn't be any reason you would damage it just trying it out.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 30, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> I am supposed to go look at/buy it tomorrow evening. Would it be in bad taste to bring a battery and check it out? If so will I damage it to try it dry for a minute or two?



Certainly bring a battery - briefly running out of water should not hurt it 

Bring a 5 gallon bucket if the owner complains - fill that with water and try it


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the input fellas. I am going to call him in a few and line it up if it hasn't sold yet. He is roughly an hour away so I am going to make sure he is cool with me testing it before buying it. If not I don't want to aste the gasoline.


----------



## bassn8ed (Nov 5, 2008)

Why would it hurt a trolling motor to run OUT of water.? They do not NEED water to run, take off the prop and check under it.Check your battery voltage before leaving or you will not get a true Motor Test.


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2008)

Offer him $75 cash. :wink:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Nov 7, 2008)

bassn8ed said:


> Why would it hurt a trolling motor to run OUT of water.? They do not NEED water to run, take off the prop and check under it.Check your battery voltage before leaving or you will not get a true Motor Test.



I was wondering if it would cause a heating issue or something.


----------

